
U.S. Explodes Atomic Bombs Near Beers to See If They Are Safe to Drink - johnny313
http://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2012/09/18/161338723/u-s-explodes-atomic-bombs-near-beers-to-see-if-they-are-safe-to-drink
======
schoen
(2012), summarizing a 1957 report on a 1955 experiment.

